
Do Large Global Earthquakes Occur on Preferred Days of the Calendar Year? - okket
https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/ssa/srl/article-abstract/525827/do-large-magnitude-8-global-earthquakes-occur-on
======
emmelaich
> _" ABSTRACT

No."_

~~~
emmelaich
Erm, that is a quote. The entire abstract is "No".

